# 한가로운 오후에 다정한 부녀가 테라스에 앉아있다.



## Peter71

한가로운 오후에 다정한 부녀가 테라스에 앉아있다.
재떨이가 이는 것으로 보아 아빠는 이곳에서 담배를 피는 것을 좋아하는 것 같다.
아이는 4살 정도 되어 보이는데 연필쥐는 모습이 야무진 것으로 보아 공부를 꽤 오래 한 것 같다.

영작을 해봤는데 혼자 공부하다보니  맞게 했는지 알수가 없네요. 도와주세요. ^^

There are a father and a daughter friendly on a leisurely afternoon on the terace.
Judging from the ashtray, Dad seems to like smoking here.
The child looks about four years old, but the figure of grabbing a pencil is good.
She seems to have studied for a long time.


----------



## pcy0308

Hello Peter71,

A father and a daughter are spending/enjoying a leisurely afternoon together, sitting on the terrace.
(_or_ It is a leisurely afternoon. A father and a daughter are sitting together on the terrrace.)
(_or _It is a lazy afternoon, and sitting together on the terrace are a father and a daughter.)
(_or_ Taking advantage of a tranquil/peaceful/leisurely afternoon are a father and a daughter (who are) sitting together on the terrace.)
...
Judging from the ashtray, it seems the father enjoys/likes smoking out here.
(_or_ Judging from the ashtray full of cigarettes butts, ...[same as the above])
_(or_ Judging from the ashtray still smoky with cigarettes butts, ...[same as the above])
...
Given how firmly she holds/grips her pencil, she must have spent a lot of time studying though she may be no older than 4 years old.
(_or _Though the child looks about four years old, it is evident from her firm grip of a pencil that she has put a lot of time into studying.)
(_or _Though the child looks about four years old, it is evident from her firm grip of a pencil that she is no stranger to such pursuit of knowledge )
(_or _Though the child looks about four years old, her firm grip of a pencil tells us that she has been studying for a long time.)
(_or_ The child looks about four years old, but her firm grip of a pencil resembles that of an old/elderly/a wise scholar. [_In a literal sense, this one is not translated word by word. However, in essence, it implies the same message as your sentence._])

There can be many more ways to translate and interpret the sentences you've provided. Hope you find these helpful.


----------



## Peter71

pcy0308 said:


> Hello Peter71,
> 
> A father and a daughter are spending/enjoying a leisurely afternoon together, sitting on the terrace.
> (_or_ It is a leisurely afternoon. A father and a daughter are sitting together on the terrrace.)
> (_or _It is a lazy afternoon, and sitting together on the terrace are a father and a daughter.)
> (_or_ Taking advantage of a tranquil/peaceful/leisurely afternoon are a father and a daughter (who are) sitting together on the terrace.)
> ...
> Judging from the ashtray, it seems the father enjoys/likes smoking out here.
> (_or_ Judging from the ashtray full of cigarettes butts, ...[same as the above])
> _(or_ Judging from the ashtray still smoky with cigarettes butts, ...[same as the above])
> ...
> Given how firmly she holds/grips her pencil, she must have spent a lot of time studying though she may be no older than 4 years old.
> (_or _Though the child looks about four years old, it is evident from her firm grip of a pencil that she has put a lot of time into studying.)
> (_or _Though the child looks about four years old, it is evident from her firm grip of a pencil that she is no stranger to such pursuit of knowledge )
> (_or _Though the child looks about four years old, her firm grip of a pencil tells us that she has been studying for a long time.)
> (_or_ The child looks about four years old, but her firm grip of a pencil resembles that of an old/elderly/a wise scholar. [_In a literal sense, this one is not translated word by word. However, in essence, it implies the same message as your sentence._])
> 
> There can be many more ways to translate and interpret the sentences you've provided. Hope you find these helpful.


Thank you so much.
Maybe I will forget yourhelp. But I will help others like you as far as I can.


----------

